# Ford 641 hydraulic lift issue



## Mr_Flintstone (Jun 27, 2017)

I've had my Ford 641 for about 15 years. My father-in-law had it for 7 years before that. The whole time, it has had a moderate "leak down" when lifting heavy implements at less than half lever height, and slow leak down at less than 3/4 lever. At full-up position it doesn't appear to have issues unless I turn the tractor off with the implement up; and then it is slow.

I opened the top fill cap and watched the ram cylinder while lifting to see if oil was leaking through. It looked wet on the bottom, but I couldn't discern any flow through the piston seals; maybe it was too little to see through the hole.

What else might cause this leak down?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mr. Flintstone, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor is nearly 60 years old. If the lift holds position in the full up position, it would appear the piston seals are OK. With the engine/pump running at 1/2 and 3/4 lever position, it is normal for it to hiccup.....drift down slightly and then pick up. Are you saying it just drifts down, with no correction?

Is the lift handle slipping down?


----------



## Mr_Flintstone (Jun 27, 2017)

I won't say there is "no" correction, but it is very little if any. I notice the problem the most with my 7 ft sickle mower, and Vicon 4-wheel rake. The only places I can effectively adjust it where they will stay put is all the way up or all the way down. With lighter implements like my 5 ft scraper blade, I don't notice it nearly as much.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can buy limiter chains to hold your implement at a set height. Cheap $30-$40. See attachment. You can raise the implement with no problem, but when you lower it the chains hold it a the height you set. These are available from many sources on the internet.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

One other possibility. You lift lever may be slipping down. See item #45 on attached parts diagram. Friction disc to hold your lift handle in position. You tighten lock nut #49 to apply more force on the friction disc. If you decide to try tightening the nut, or replace the friction disc be very careful you don't break something.....*60 years of rust* on threads, etc.

Another possibility. Do you have your position control lever (see item #32) in the "up" position? The "down" position is for draft control (for plowing) and can give funky lift performance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mr_Flintstone,

You can spend a lot of money trying to fix this lift drift-down problem, and probably never repair it to your satisfaction. The cheapest way to go is with the limiter chains.


----------

